# New England Waterfalls



## maverickdave (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello all.  I was refered here by some folks over on a geocaching message board, and I'm hoping you can help me out.  I'm planning on proposing to my girlfriend in the near future, and I want to do it at the base of a waterfall. I'm not sure where to find a waterfall that:

a) is reasonably close to boston
b) is picturesque (a friend of mine is going to hide in the woods w/a camera to take photos of the whole thing w/out her knowing)
c) is an easy hike to get to - She loves waterfalls, but isn't into the hiking too much. The wider the trail, the better this would all work.
d) has a place where i can get down on one knee and not fall into the stream/pond 
e) won't be too buggy (when does the buggy season start?)

I'm hoping that there will be a couple of places that fit the bill...I'm going to spend some time the next couple of weekends scouting places, but I don't really have anything to go by. I have a book of new england waterfalls, but that didn't seem to help much. Any info that anybody could offer would be GREAT!  

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## Stephen (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Dave, I was the one who suggested this board, thanks for stopping in.

Come on guys, let's help Romeo out here. I suggested Bridal Veil on the other board, but that might be too long of a hike.

-Stephen


----------



## cantdog (Apr 13, 2004)

Arethusa Falls is not too long of a death march for the non hiker.  I would say it's an easier choice than Nancy Cascades.

PS

Put the toilet seat down!


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 13, 2004)

Ripley Falls is an even shorter hike (30 min) than Arethusa (60 min) off 302 in Crawford Notch.  But if you want something closer to Boston, perhaps you should get ahold of a copy of "New England Waterfalls", and I'm sure it's gotta be available through the Gear link on this website.......


----------



## maverickdave (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the replies so far...I really appreciate it!  I actually have the New England Waterfalls book (came as a present from the hopefully-soon-to-be-fiance), but I was hoping for some first-hand opinions....especially about the hike to get to the waterfall and the ability to stash a friend w/a camera in the woods 

Of the waterfalls suggested so far, which one has the widest trail leading to it? the more path-like (as opposed to trail-like) it is, the better everything would go.  Also,  when does the bug season start up there?  The last thing I need is a pic of her swatting a mosquita on my forehead while i'm on one knee :-D

Thanks again!  And if anyone else has opinions/suggestions, throw 'em at me!

-Dave

ps - Have any of you been to Bash Bish?  I've heard good things about the falls, but i'm not sure how it would work with my logistical requirements....


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bash-Bish meets all of your listed requirements.

Less than a 5 minute walk (downhill) to the base of the falls. Wide/easy trail from the parking area.

Plenty of huge flat boulders to propose on at the pool near the base of the falls.

Good luck!!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 13, 2004)

Devil's Hopyard State Park, CT, it'a about a 2 minute walk to Chapman Falls

Race Brook, either lower or upper falls, it's 10 - 30 minutes depending on the one you chose.  In June with Mountain Laurel, it would be very nice.  Bish Bash on other side of Taconics should also have Mt. Laurel

No Waterfall, but just below the summit on the AT south of Greylock is a little Pond that I always thought was nice, quiet & might be an alternative place to pop the question.

Catskills have a lot of nice waterfalls also.  Kaaterskill, Peekamoose are two of the higher ones.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2004)

a) there aren't many decent waterfalls closer than 2 hours from boston.
b) all waterfalls are picturesque, i'll default to your other criteria
c) in pinkham notch (~3 hour drive) glen ellis falls and crystal cascade a about a 5 minute walk without much elevation gain.  although they'll likely both be busy with hiker traffic...  i'm guessing you're looking for something with some privacy?  perhaps a weekday.  at glen ellis your friend could bushwhack up the other side of the brook if he's a real pal 
d) this is most falls i've been to.
e) either go in the next month (strong possibility of snow) or wait a few months.  what's your time frame?  falls will be strongest currently with snow melt.  late summer or early fall after a signifigant rain storm would hopefully be not buggy with good flow.  late spring and early summer are pretty buggy though.

Arethusa Falls i would rule out.  as previously mentioned, it's an hour hike which seems long for your purposes.  not exactly an super easy trail, though it's not that tough.  a better option might be Bemis Brook Falls (http://www.netway.com/~theway/hiking/2003/arethusa.htm) off the arethusa falls trailhead.  a MUCH shorter hike, fairly flat, and nice falls.  not sure about finding a place to stash your friend though, the woods are think if i remember.  maybe he could be a pal and wade through one of the pools and bushwack up the side, hehe.  doesn't seem ideal to your situation though.

WAIT, I THINK I GOT IT!!!  head up to franconia notch, basin parking lot and head up the Basin-Cascades trail.  the basin is not your destination... Kinsman Falls is.  it's not a especially dramatic fall, but it is a good sized drop and a BEAUTIFUL location.  it's this ampitheatre type set up with a seating section of rocks surrounding a pool.  hey, pics don't do it justice but fourth pic down at http://www.stormloader.com/theway/pictures/kinsman/basincascade.htm

it's probably about 20-30 minute hike along a cascading brook over granite, a great hike.  i'm not sure how the trail footing is as i ascended straight up the rock slide since it was dry.  i think you'll find a place for your bud to hide in the woods.  it's a straight shot up i93 at 2 hours from boston, so it's about as close as you'll get.  good luck.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 13, 2004)

Another option that has a very wide and flat approach is Diana's Baths just outside North Conway.  It's absolutely beautiful in times of high water (like now) and it's only 10 min from the parking lot to the baths.  But - there will likely be a LOT of other touristas there with you if it's even a remotely nice day.  Diana's Baths has to be one of the most popular spots in the Whites, but that's also because it's so beautiful...........Good Luck and Congratulations...... :beer:


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2004)

And another site that's practically a sidewalk to get to is Sabbaday Falls, off the Kancamagus highway. Maybe a 15 minute walk at most?

Another not-a-hike-but-a-tourist-walk is Ripley Falls in Crawford Notch. 

How wide is wide? It's an easy hike up the Falling Waters Trail to any of Stairs Falls, Swiftwater Falls, or Cloudland Falls.

That all said - one of the finest spots I know isn't below a waterfall, but above, and that's at the hut at Zealand Falls. It's beautiful up top, there are fantastic views out and down, and if you have the bandwidth for a 16MB movie (mjpeg .avi), you can see the view from the outlook below the falls.


----------



## gparsons66 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Waterfall To Propose At*

Hey Dave,

I'm actually one of the authors of New England Waterfalls, and I think I have a few great waterfalls in mind for you. Before I make some suggestions, I want to urge you to check out the waterfall a few days before you pop the question (the day before would be IDEAL). They are very unpredictable, and some waterfalls could actually still be surrounded by ice, the trails to the falls could be extremely muddy because of the rains, among other factors. 

Out of the 400 waterfalls I've seen in New England, here are some of options I would choose if I were going to ask someone to marry me: 

In Massachusetts:
1. Bash Bish Falls is OUTSTANDING, but definitely go very early (8am-ish) or very late (1hr before sunseet) if you want to avoid the normal 3-5 people that are there at any point during the middle of the day. 

2. Tannery Falls is one of my top five favorites in New England, and is the spot I think I will recommend most. It's a 0.6 mile hike down to the base of the falls, but waterfalls do not come any more beautiful than this one. It's also very private (early morning or late afternoon, you could potentially have this place to yourself for hours during the spring months. 

In New Hampshire:
1. Waterville Cascades is by far the best waterfall in the White Mountains that combines a picturesque waterfall with an extremely private setting. It's a 3.4 mile round trip hike (elevation gain about 600ft), so it's not a simple, short hike.  However, I can guarantee this waterfall will leave a lasting impression on both of you. This is one of my favorite 10 falls in New England. 

2. Arethusa Falls is one of everybody's old time favorites, but I must warn you of the popularity of the place.  I've seen this waterfall 10 times, and I've never seen less than 20 people on my way there or at the falls. If you don't mind the crowds, this is one of the waterfalls I will recommend the most. I also want to warn you that the trail description in my book has changed since printing, and you will need to research the new trail instructions.  Also, Arethusa's access trail is EXTREMELY muddy until June-ish usually.  

Maine
1. Moxie Falls is a 4hr drive each way from Boston, but it's one of the most powerful, most secluded of all waterfalls in New England. It is popular though, but if you can withstand that, the 0.6 mile hike is EASY as anything, and the waterfall is extraordinarily rugged and scenic. 

I invite you to email me with any more questions if you have any.... gparsons@babson.edu.  You can also check out my website at newenglandwaterfalls.com

Good luck with this!
-Greg Parsons


----------



## cantdog (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are willing to compromise the 2 hour criteria for the easy walk, try Grafton Notch State Park.  Screw Auger Falls is right on route 26 as is Mother Walker Falls(5-10 minute walk from road) and you can visit Sunday River Brewery when you're done.


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Dave!
  One place you may want to check is Doane's Falls and Royalston Falls in Royalston, MA.  Doanes is a series of 4 20-foot cascades, and Royalston Falls is one cascade.  They're not terribly high, but I hear it's a nice place and it's under an hour and a half from Boston, about 40 minutes west of Fitchburg/Leominster, MA.  I don't know how crowded it gets, but Royalston is off the beaten path in north central MA, so it shouldn't be too bad.  I believe the walk from the road is under a half mile for both falls.  I wish I could give you more info, but I just moved into the Athol/Royalston area this winter and have yet to get to the falls.

Here are a few sites to check:
Doanes Site # 1
Doanes Site # 2
Royalston Falls Site # 1
Royalston Falls Site # 2

Hope this helps.
Smitty


----------



## skican (Apr 14, 2004)

Man I love you guys. This is the best board ever. Maverickdave welcome and congrats. Great idea and she is gonna love it. I have always been partial to the Franconia Notch area. Very beautiful! Good Luck.

Cantdog makes it to the board. Welcome and good to see your name again. I wondered when someone from the Sugarloaf board would make it here. Was wondering if you were Parrot Weekend at the River? We are still talking about it here at work. 

I printed off all the falls information provided. Awesome! The skis are away and I am ready to hike. When are we all going an organized hike?


----------



## maverickdave (Apr 14, 2004)

ok, let me start this by saying that you are all *awesome* for posting all of this info.  You have no idea how much I appreciate it.

Trying to organize all of my thoughts....

***I sent my camera-buddy to this site to see the responses (and see when he could go hiking w/me to check some of them out), and this conversation happened on IM:

(08:51:18 ) Troy: wtf---
maybe he could be a pal and wade through one of the pools and bushwack up the side, hehe
(08:51:20) Troy: These guys are insane
(08:51:31) Troy: you're going to end up engaged, and I'm going to end up in a hospital
(08:51:40) Me: hahahaha

***Stephen, thanks a ton for recommending I come over here.  I got a few responses on the geocaching board (including a link to this database, which is awesome: http://www.aria-database.com/waterfall/), but this board was definitely better suited to my questions.

***cantdog, I'm already being trained on the toilet seat issue...it's taking some time, but I'm getting better   

***Greg, thanks for the info...I'll probably send you an email at some point today.  Also, your book is great!  I've used it to find falls to go to with Gina...I needed some more details for this particular decision, though  

***Smitty, you scared the &^%$! out of me.  I've been trying to keep this whole process as quiet as possible (especially at work).  My manager, who is an avid outdoorsman, is nicknamed "Smitty".  I saw your name there, and thought my cover was blown!

I'm going to try to get away for one of the days this weekend and go do some research.  Hopefully I can hit a couple of falls in one day, and make the decision.  I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## Stephen (Apr 14, 2004)

Make sure you post a pic when it happens, too!

And invite us to the wedding... ah scratch that... invite us to the bachelor party!!!!

  :beer:  :beer:  :dunce:  :beer:  :roll:  :beer:  :lol:  8)  :wink:  
:beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :dunce:  :dunce:  :beer: 
 :dunce:  :idea:  :dunce:  :beer:  :flame:  uke:  :flag:  
:smash:  :uzi:  :idea:  :beer:  :beer:  :dunce:


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 14, 2004)

Lots of great choices to choose from.  Sabbaday Falls off the Kangamangus would be a nice setting.   How about one of those perches that look down at that lower set of falls at the Flume in Franconia Notch.  The exact name of the falls escapes me but it's the one that has the Sentinal Bridge that goes over it.   Bash Bish is also a great spot.   Good Luck!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 14, 2004)

greg, glad to see you join the discussion forums.  you're post in my "review" thread of your book was excellent   i especially enjoyed taking a peak at your web site and will very likely buy your book simply because of the pictures and description of race falls and bash bish which has been tossed around here.  i wasn't even aware the berkshires had decent falls!  just wanted to be sure you know that posting such info for free use on your web site probably earns you more sales.  in the age of digital piracy, i love pointing out whenever this happens.

also, i'm surprised to read on your web page that  Arethusa Falls (as you mentioned in your post) is among your favorite falls!  out of all the falls i have seen, this high drop was perhaps the one that inspired me the least.  i was impressed by the rock cliff itself, but the waterfall itself i'd rank low against all others i've seen.  it's a wonderful thing how people's preferences on such things differ! :cheers:

dave, i had to laugh when i read your IM post.  hope you and your 'pal' both got the tongue in cheek on my post, heheh.  those would be good photo opps from accross the river, but in high water both those crossing and 'wacks won't be easy


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 14, 2004)

The bugs come out in the Southern Whites about May 10. In the Northern Whites about May 14.

Cantdog is right on with Screw Auger Falls. It is massively beautiful and also popular. When in the area of Old Speck, very less visited falls are Cascade Brook Falls, and two at Step Falls about 2 miles from Screw Auger.


----------



## maverickdave (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome, I'm going to go scout a few Falls this weekend, then probably do the deed the weekend of 5/1 or 5/8...I'll let everyone know what I decide on monday  8)


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 15, 2004)

More importantly ... let us know what *she* decides!
8) 

Good luck!


----------



## maverickdave (Apr 20, 2004)

*Tannery it is!*

So I went to a few waterfalls this weekend, and decided on Tannery.  The only problem, though, is that I'm going to have a tough time getting her to go out that far (even for a waterfall/geocache).  So what I wanted to do was go out to western mass somewhere the night before (which would be 5/1) and do a nice night in a hotel and a nice dinner (I was thinking the Hotel Northampton).  Then I could pull the "you got a romantic dinner, now I get to go geocaching" card, and all would be good.  However, my lack of planning has led to the H.N. being fully booked that weekend.  Can anyone recommend a nice place out that way?  Somewhere near the 91/Route 2 junction would be ideal.   Thanks!

T-minus-12 days and counting....8)

-Dave


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't know about area lodging, but if you're in the I-91 / Rte 2 area, you should visit Shelburne Falls. It's a nice, quaint area, with a beautiful dam, the Bridge of Flowers, the Mole Hollow Candle factory (dip your own), a glass blowing studio, nice restaurants overlooking the river...

It's a good place for a romantic-ish getaway.


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll second Shelburne Falls.  The Bridge of Flowers is a must see as well.   As for Lodging you may have a hard time to the fact that school vacations sometimes fill up many places.  There are some places near UMass but that might be out of the way for you.   Good Luck


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave,

This is NOT your boss.      :wink: 

It may be a little out of the way, but the Country Inn and Suites in Holyoke is a real nice place.  Right next to the Delaney House Restaurant, which serves an excellent dinner and is somewhat upscale.  Our company x-mas party was held there for the past two years and the food has been great.  It's on Rt. 5 a few miles south of exit 18 I believe.  If you're heading north on I-91 it's on the right hand side, right next to the highway.  Keep going north, take the next exit, and drive south till you hit it.

Another option is the Red Roof Inn in Sunderland on Rt. 5 at exit 24.  Nothing fancy, but it is a place to sleep.  Only a few hundred yards from Yankee Candle, which is a nice stop.  We ate at the restaurant at Yankee Candle once and the food was good but VERY pricey.  I'll also give a nod to the bridge of flowers, especially at this time of year.

Good Luck.


----------



## jjmcgo (Apr 27, 2004)

Great book, Greg.

Bash Bish Falls gets my full endorsement for this important moment since my wife and I used it for that purpose 33 years ago and have returned for many romantic moments. There is a parking lot with picnic area and a 15-minute slight, uphill walk to the Falls which are about 30-40 feet high and split by a rock at the point the water goes over the cliff so the falls are split into two streams that land in one pool.


----------



## maverickdave (Apr 29, 2004)

*This weekend!*

Alrighty all, this is the weekend...hopefully the weather will hold out in Florida, MA!  I have dinner/B&B reservations for afterwards, and a buddy who's scared crapless that "the plan" isn't going to work out.  I'll post here again on monday to let you all know the details.  Thanks a *TON* for all of your help!

-Dave


----------



## Stephen (Apr 29, 2004)

Best wishes. 

Watch out for the ticks. :lol:

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 29, 2004)

Best of luck!!!
 :beer:


----------



## maverickdave (Apr 30, 2004)

*ticks????*

are you guys messing w/me, or is it actually tick season out there?  that might throw off my cargo-shorts plan....

-Dave


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 30, 2004)

The ticks are out in CT & I can't see why they would not be out in CT river valley area or MA either.

i would have been pulling your leg if I mentioned Poison Ivy & being careful where you lay down.


----------



## skican (Apr 30, 2004)

Since last week I have pulled 3 ticks from the cats and one big mamamba tick off the dog. I live in Mass and it's definitely tick season. Everyone gets their bath this weekend and Frontline next week. 

Don't forget your DEET. 

Good Luck!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Apr 30, 2004)

The ticks came out in southern NH a few weeks ago.  I hope their not as bad as last year.


----------



## gparsons66 (May 3, 2004)

The suspense is killing us Dave!!!!! How did it go? 

-Greg


----------



## maverickdave (May 18, 2004)

*finally, the result....*

Holy cow!!!  I can't believe I forgot to post results here!!!  It's amazing how many millions of things happen after SUCCESSFULLY GETTING ENGAGED  8) 

Everything worked out more or less as planned.  I was really, really nervous for a couple of reasons, but it worked out in the end...full story below:

My buddy got off to a little bit of a late start, so I had to dawdle a few times on the way out there ("ooh, honey, let's look at this apple orchard...").  As we were driving out there, along the deerfield river, I noticed that the river looked awfully low.  So, naturally, I was thinking the waterfall would be non-existent.  Nothing I could do about that, so we pressed on...  Now, one of my problems was figuring out how to explain to my girlfr...err, fiance...why we had to drive so far off the beaten path, then hike down a trail.  The explanation wound up being that, when I was going to school in western mass, this waterfall was one of my favorate spots to go sit, and, since "we're going right by it anyways".  So we mosey down the road to get to Tannery, and who do I see coming back out from the falls, but my buddy's girlfriend.  She was driving his car, because he didn't want to make the almost-3-hr drive alone, and then leave the car where Gina could see it.  I backed up at about 30 mph, and she turned the other way down the street.  Quick thinking on her part.  You should've seen how much I was sweating, though....

So we got to the road to the trailhead, and there were big concrete blocks in the way.  We parked behind the blocks and started walking down.  Well, it was more like I started dragging her down.  I sent my camera buddy signals the whole way down, using the motorola walkie-talkies that we bought for the event.  As we were walking, we got passed by some dirt bike/atv people, who were really nice.  Apparently they had already seen my buddy walking down the path with a single rose and an SLR camera, so he let them in on the plan to try to get us some extra privacy...  

When we got to the trailhead, though, I saw the ATVs at the top.  I did'nt know that my buddy had talked to them already, so I thought they went down to the falls.  Again, I got more than a little nervous.  When we got to within sight of the base of the falls, though, I could see they weren't there.  I didn't even see my spy until we were walking down the final steps to the falls...he was all the way down where the two streams meet, just looking downstream - hidden in plain sight, as they say.  We walked out to the rocks in the pool at the base of the falls, and she found hte rose that he planted.  I asked the question, and she just stared at me.  I stared back, and she just continued.  After I almost passed out from nerves,  she finally came back with the 'yes' and the rest, as they say, is history.

Here's two of the pics that my friend took: http://www.wickedbig.net/pics/falls/1.jpg
http://www.wickedbig.net/pics/falls/2.jpg


Thanks again so much to everyone here who helped out!  Hopefully I'll get a chance to buy you all a beer someday  :beer:

*EDIT:* pointed the picture links to my own server....[/b]


----------



## Stephen (May 18, 2004)

HOORAY!!! :beer:

That's AWESOME!!!

Congratulations.

-Stephen


----------



## Stephen (May 18, 2004)

erm...



> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /photos617/1/12/52/92/50/1/150925212105_0_ALB.jpg on this server.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2004)

*Re: finally, the result....*



			
				maverickdave said:
			
		

> Here's one of the pics that my friend took: http://images.ofoto.com/photos617/1/12/52/92/50/1/150925212105_0_ALB.jpg


 :-? 





> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /photos617/1/12/52/92/50/1/150925212105_0_ALB.jpg on this server.


Congratulations anyways!!!


----------



## maverickdave (May 18, 2004)

let's try this again, shall we?

http://www.wickedbig.net/pics/falls/1.jpg
http://www.wickedbig.net/pics/falls/2.jpg

apparently ofoto wasn't a fan of my mooching 

oh, and the other part that I forgot to mention....Gina realized that there must've been someone else there at some point to lay the rose down (she still has no idea pics were taken).  I told her how we drove right by his car, and her response was "woah, i could've sworn it was a girl in the car.  He's pretty feminine, I guess"

got a kick out of that one


----------



## MtnMagic (May 18, 2004)

The link work perfectly.

What a wonderful love narrative.

Congratulations!


----------



## gparsons66 (May 18, 2004)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Dave! The pictures are great.  Maybe you could frame them and give them to her as like a 5-year Anniversary present or something since she still has no idea that they were taken 

-Greg


----------



## Mike P. (May 18, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## MichaelJ (May 18, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations! Well done, and good luck in the future!


----------



## coberg (May 20, 2004)

Congrats!  My wife tried her best to ruin my plans for engagement (I had to retool my entire plan), so for it to work out for you is excellent.  Now, if you need help with what your responsibilites are during the planning of the wedding...



(hint: just nod and say, "that sounds great honey!")


----------



## SilentCal (May 21, 2004)

Fantastic!    Glad everything worked out!     :beer: 

If It's a waterfall wedding.......Let us know if you need assistance :roll:


----------



## smitty77 (May 21, 2004)

Congrats and good luck!!!!   :beer: 

As a side note, to prepare your best man there was a comical "How to be a Best Man" section in a previous edition of Maxim Magazine (April or May).


----------



## coberg (May 21, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> As a side note, to prepare your best man there was a comical "How to be a Best Man" section in a previous edition of Maxim Magazine (April or May).



I actually have a copy of that very article and would be willing to scan and send to you if you like.


----------



## Stephen (May 21, 2004)

No need to:

http://www.maximonline.com/world_o_sex/articles/article_5784.html


----------



## coberg (May 21, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> No need to:
> 
> http://www.maximonline.com/world_o_sex/articles/article_5784.html



Man, you are GOOD!


----------



## Stephen (May 21, 2004)

I remembered this from searching for an article on the top 10 phrases to learn if you'll be travelling to Germany.

Of course, I can't find THAT article anymore... they've removed the search feature from their site.

-Stephen


----------



## MtnMagic (May 21, 2004)

Hey readers click on the article link. It's too funny -- a great read and laugh. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 21, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> No need to:
> 
> http://www.maximonline.com/world_o_sex/articles/article_5784.html
> I'll take  :beer: over :argue: anytime.  Damn it's good to be single.


----------



## maverickdave (Jun 2, 2004)

ha!  just took a look at the maxim article and sent it off to my best man....we'll see what he thinks about it

I gotta say...the only bad part about being engaged and planning the wedding is that the last time I was able to go hiking was the day I proposed   Hopefully things will slow down soon though (once we get a location and a date picked out)...


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 3, 2004)

Don't count on things slowing down until after the wedding...  Scratch that.  Don't count on things slowing down ever.  After the wedding you'll start thinking about buying a house.  Projects for the new abode alone will eat up a good portion of your time.  Then maybe you'll have a couple of kids and/or bring home a dog or cat (in my case all of the above).  Next thing you know your spending your weekends mowing the lawn, building swingsets, visiting family members, etc.  To top it all off, all of your friends have now become jealous of your new lifestyle  so they start having weddings and kids.  Now you can fill any free time left with bachelor/bachelorette parties, testimonials, weddings, baby showers, christenings, etc.  No, life never slows down.  It always seems to keep accelerating.

Your life will never be the same but fear not, it is a wonderful journey.  Just remeber to stop often to give your wife roses.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> Don't count on things slowing down until after the wedding...  Scratch that.  Don't count on things slowing down ever.  After the wedding you'll start thinking about buying a house.  Projects for the new abode alone will eat up a good portion of your time.  Then maybe you'll have a couple of kids and/or bring home a dog or cat (in my case all of the above).  Next thing you know your spending your weekends mowing the lawn, building swingsets, visiting family members, etc.  To top it all off, all of your friends have now become jealous of your new lifestyle  so they start having weddings and kids.  Now you can fill any free time left with bachelor/bachelorette parties, testimonials, weddings, baby showers, christenings, etc.  No, life never slows down.  It always seems to keep accelerating.
> 
> Your life will never be the same but fear not, it is a wonderful journey.  Just remeber to stop often to give your wife roses.


Well said, smitty77. And very true.


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 4, 2004)

*We expect a picture or two...*

When you pop the question!!!

BootJockey / Dave


----------



## jjmcgo (Jun 10, 2004)

Congratulations, Dave. Many years of happiness to you both.
This is one of the best threads ever. So many people offered to help, including the moderators. But when the author of the book chimed in, that put it in another realm. And you took his suggestion.
The funniest part of this story is that you were able to suggest that you were just "going by" Tannery Falls which is a healthy distance off Route 2.


----------

